# الأقــســـام الــعـــامــة > المنتدى الرياضي > صدى الملاعب >  المنتخب الاردني لكرة القدم يتراجع الى المركز 104 عالميا

## الحصن نيوز

تراجع المنتخب الوطني الأردني لكرة القدم إلى المركز 104 عالميا وفق التصنيف الدولي الصادر عن الاتحاد الدولي لكرة القدم (الفيفا) الأربعاء، لشهر كانون الأول الحالي بعد حصوله على 305 نقاط من نتائج أخر 111 مباراة دولية جديدة ضمن فئة الكبار .



وعلى الصعيد العربي جاء المنتخب المصري الأول عربيا بعد حصوله على المركز التاسع عالميا .


وعلى الصعيد الدولي حافظ المنتخب الأسباني على المركز الأول متقدماً على نظيره الهولندي بينما خطف المنتخب الألماني المركز الثالث من نظيره البرازيلي. 

تفاصيل الخبر هنا...

----------

